# How do you cut these stupid armour pills!?!



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

I know, it sounds like a crazy question....but I've been taking half in the morning and the other half (mainly dust)..in the afternoon.

whenver I try and split them, it just crushes at least half of it into dust!

I've used one of those pill-cutter type of deals, just a razor blade alone...and about ready to try my teeth!

nothing seems to cut the pill evenly in half. I have one half pill...one half armour dust.

is there a trick to this!?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I still haven't found one, but luckily my dose just got increased so I'm taking full pills now. But I was using a pill splitter and it didn't work any better--one half would be fine and the other half would split into pieces.


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

jenny v said:


> I still haven't found one, but luckily my dose just got increased so I'm taking full pills now. But I was using a pill splitter and it didn't work any better--one half would be fine and the other half would split into pieces.


ok. that makes me feel better at least. I thought I was maybe the only one having trouble!!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't have an answer, but I share your pain. I have to split my Cytomel pills, and even though they are scored, they don't break evenly with or without a pill splitter. The pill splitter I bought was a waste of money--it just disintegrates the center portion of the pill.


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

I have the same issue. I am on Thyroid (Canadian) and I have to take .45 am & pm. I have 60's to split and 30's to split. What a pain. I use a pill cutter and make sure that when I split them I put them in my pill case for the same day so that if I am getting a bit more in the am it will even out in the pm.

I feel your pain!


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

So I'm using a pill cutter from like - Safeway or Fred Meyer, it is blue. So carefully, slowly, slice the pill, keep the cutter closed. Turn it over, and the pill falls into the two sections of the upside-down cutter. Now, slowly open it and covering one side of the cutter, let all of one side fall out into a lid of some sort. Now, let the other side fall out into a different lid. Now you have nearly exactly two halves -- in pieces, at least you have most of the amount the two halves nicely separated.


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

I have a blue pill cutter too!! wonder if it's the same one? My problem is, I can barely get it cut EVENLY in half. I must be doing it to fast. I'll try it slower and see if that helps. Along with the upside down thing.....


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Years ago a health care worker shared this tip; I never tried it so I don't know how well it works. Gently put the pill splitter on the pill and apply a little pressure, then try grasping each side of the pill with your fingers and break it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I take some and put them in a different Rx bottle for a few days which tends to make them more pliable. Then I split between my 2 thumbnails making sure the "A" is upside!

It's a "snap" and that's a pun!


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

The blue pill cutter is the best but it can get dull and crush your pills. Maybe a new cutter would help. The lowest dose of Methamozole is 5mg so I had to cut into 1/4's. Then doc said to cut in 1/8's Mission Impossible. The alternative is to use a compound pharmacy and they will re-make your pills to the proper mg.


----------



## Ginav (Jun 7, 2013)

Sometimes putting it in the refrigerator firms them up to cut. No gaurantees though it doesn't always work either. I finally asked for different grams so I didn't have to mess with that anymore.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

A large sharp knife and a cutting board is what I've used in the past for the most accurate pill splits. I now use a pill cutter because it's easier and the slight variation does not appear to make a huge difference on my cytomel dosing which is the pill I cut.


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm gonna try a new pill cutter first. If that doesn't work, I'll just do the simple thing ....take 1/2 of the pill in the morning, and the remaining 1/2 pill dust, in the afternoon. It's all the same I guess.


----------



## ssMarilyn (Nov 15, 2013)

I use the blue pill splitter too and before I shut the lid on the whole pill, I make sure it's way down into the narrowest part so that it splits evenly. One half is usually good and I put that in a small paper cup and put it on my nightstand. I leave the remains of the split pill in the pill splitter and when it's time to take it, I pour it into a paper cup. The little bits and pieces go down just fine with lots of water.


----------



## Melimac (Sep 12, 2010)

Andros said:


> I take some and put them in a different Rx bottle for a few days which tends to make them more pliable. Then I split between my 2 thumbnails making sure the "A" is upside!
> 
> It's a "snap" and that's a pun!


Andros you are a genius!!!!

This is so brilliant! I tried it and it worked like a charm. No more pill crumbs all over the place. I sat down and split the whole bottle. Easy Peasy.

Thank you!


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

I bite mine in half


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

You are so very welcome!!! Keeping life simple here!! LOL!!

Many hugs!


----------



## earlyapex (Feb 17, 2014)

I just break my 60s in half with my fingers. Its never perfect, but it doesn't have to be in the long run.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Andros - I started putting the pills that i need cut into a compartment in the pill cutter - which the change is softening them up, this meant that I got nearly perfect halves -- great suggestion!!

Do you know if the different air exposure causes a loss at all in the ingredients?


----------

